# ZFS Stability



## bsd10 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been considering moving from UFS to ZFS for a while now, mainly for checksums/data integrity, but how stable is it? I've seen in other posts that there are issues with non-importable pools that seem troubling. If data integrity is the primary concern, is ZFS stable enough yet, or should I wait for 9.0 and ZFS v26?


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 19, 2010)

8.1 is good to go.


----------

